# Selling on Facebook Market place your wares....and meeting folks...tragic story! Warning!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I was reading about these very expensive shoes like new being resold as I have sold seeds on there and often look at ads. The seller is a lady and she was taking offers. Her intent was to get her children a playground set. She accepted an $800 offer. Below is her tragic story. This took place in Kitsap County where my daughter lives. I have sold things on Craigslist and was thinking about utilizing Facebook market place for some larger items...not now! I will only sell online and meet NO ONE in person! I would meet folks with my salves, oils and perfumes along with plants....It was public and with hubby only. I will never do that again. Having a home business you need to decide how to deliver your wares....I will only mail them after this...I was already trying to be careful but now? No thanks! Its getting higher crime out there and robbery is so common. 

*Below is the Facebook Marketplace story:*

"$30,000 Reward to identify suspect at large. (Footage captured on CCTV): All, we've been in hell over the past 2 days as we've just suffered the lost of a loved one as she left our house to sell yeezy shoes from the marketplace for $800. She was selling it to purchase her kid's a playground set and ultimately her life was lost. If anyone can identify any of these 2 individuals that hit her with a sharp object to the head, please call 1-888-CRIM immediately, we just want justice served. [Video: 1:35 minutes|"

*Due to the nature of this video that shows her murder, I can't see posting that. *

Stay safe out there everyone!!! May this Mother rest in peace.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

If you are unsure about the buyer, or have an uneasy feeling, you are welcome to meet the buyer in the police/sheriff's office parking lot for the exchange.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

When I sell my puppies I meet people at the sheriffs office, state police barrack or our state park. No one comes to the house anymore. When i sold chickens turkeys it was at the house but I borrowed a neighbors husband to stand by. Same we cant trust anything anymore.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Recent news in Mississippi:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A juvenile has been arrested after a 26-year-old Mississippi man was killed when meeting a seller from Facebook Marketplace to purchase an ATV quad bike.

On Wednesday June 2, Kyle Craig, drove from Ocean Springs to Holmes County in Mississippi to meet a seller from Facebook Marketplace so that he could buy the quad bike from them.

After Craig's family did not hear back from him, they contacted the police and reported him missing, according to Holmes County Sheriff Willie March, who spoke to WAPT.

Investigators said Craig had transported a large sum of money to the meeting and that they believed he had been robbed and fatally shot after his body was found nearby with multiple gunshot wounds.

The sheriff's department has so far made one arrest in the incident, a juvenile boy, but is still looking for a second suspect, Montavious Landfair, who is allegedly on the run. March told WAPT that several other individuals could be charged as accessories to the murder.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have sold a lot of stuff on Craigslist. But then I never have any good luck, nobody ever tries to rob me. It just isn't fair.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

That's absolutely horrible.

A few years back, one of my clients lost her parents. They were selling a car, and both husband and wife met the individual. Sadly, they did not choose a sufficiently public space for the sale. Both were shot to death.

You can't be too careful.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have sold a lot of stuff on Craigslist. But then I never have any good luck, nobody ever tries to rob me. It just isn't fair.


I know. My husband had sold an electric push mower and the guy came to my house when I was alone and paid me the amount owed, looked in his back seat, and asked if I wanted bacon. He'd gotten several packages given to him and didn't need that many. I thanked him generously.

(But not /that/ generously)


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Forcast said:


> When I sell my puppies I meet people at the sheriffs office, state police barrack or our state park. No one comes to the house anymore. When i sold chickens turkeys it was at the house but I borrowed a neighbors husband to stand by. Same we cant trust anything anymore.


Good idea. My wife buys and sells (mostly buys  ) on FBM all the time. I don’t FB, so I use Craigslist. No way I’d carry thousands of dollars on me unless armed. But a police station is a great idea.
Just curious why a state park though. Because it’s a crowded area?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

NRA_guy said:


> Recent news in Mississippi:
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> A juvenile has been arrested after a 26-year-old Mississippi man was killed when meeting a seller from Facebook Marketplace to purchase an ATV quad bike.
> 
> ...


So very sad! Another heart breaking story!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

muleskinner2 said:


> I have sold a lot of stuff on Craigslist. But then I never have any good luck, nobody ever tries to rob me. It just isn't fair.


I used to but would rather mail everything now. Its gotten so high crime! My sons have had so many theft issues where they live! I am trying to get them to move.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

romysbaskets said:


> I used to but would rather mail everything now. Its gotten so high crime! My sons have had so many theft issues where they live! I am trying to get them to move.


My son lives in Chicago. Can't get him to move, even though the "fun" part of Chicago no longer exists. You can't even go down to the Magnificent Mile during broad daylight without danger of being shot.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like Memphis, Atlanta, East St. Louis, Jackson (MS), and some other cities.

I just can't seem to put my finger on the problem. 

Anybody ever watch the movie "Escape from New York"?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

CKelly78z said:


> If you are unsure about the buyer, or have an uneasy feeling, you are welcome to meet the buyer in the police/sheriff's office parking lot for the exchange.


If you are selling on Marketplace you will have little to no idea of the buyer! There is no way to have a "feeling" unless you meet them or have an unusual feeling out of the blue! Looking at their profile will not help you usually either. Of course you can choose a safer place to meet but people are selling furniture, cars, and larger items on Marketplace and Craigslist also. The woman selling shoes was meeting them publicly and that is why a camera feed has the murder on film! It simply did not save her. No she didn't choose a parking lot for the police station which is a good suggestions for small items....I would arrive early and let them know though. Hand something like a ring to a buyer, they might see cash handed to you without knowing it was a ring...oops...then you can be looked at possibly selling??


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

Kitsap County? Bremerton has a real bad meth problem. It's been that way for the last decade, at least. Monica's Social Club is the armpit of it all. I trust no one there. When i go somewhere to meet up with a stranger for a transaction, I carry protection. I tell the people I am transacting with that I do everything under video surveillance, as well. People sometimes back out because of that. I am perfectly cool with that.


----------

